# My Bettas New Home



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

Can we say spoiled? Moved from a 2 gallon to a 10 Gallon. I still need to bury the roots of the plants better, add some more water to top it off, and hide the wires, but it's pretty much complete. I don't like silk plants, but I have to get them for him because last time he had plastic ones he cut his fins on them really bad. I'm also trying to hide the sides of the aquarium as much as possible because he really hates his own reflection, and puffs up at it too much. 

Edit: And yes there's a heater, it's just hidden behind the plant on the right.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice tank! My one betta proved the stereotypes right, and in the 10g he hid behind the filter for the entire time I kept him in there. First night in a smaller tank he blew a huge bubble nest. But the betta that's in the 10g now loves the room! 

Can we have a close up picture of the fish?


----------



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

He's actually the one in my avatar, but had really bad fin rot when that picture was taken. He's really not blue like that though it was the light I had in his old aquarium. 

Here's the best I can do right now with my camera phone. I'll try to get a better one up later because you really can't see his finage well. 










And my betta seems to love the space. He's investigating every nook and cranny. He seems to not like the area by the filter though because of the current, which is a given. 



phlyergirl said:


> Nice tank! My one betta proved the stereotypes right, and in the 10g he hid behind the filter for the entire time I kept him in there. First night in a smaller tank he blew a huge bubble nest. But the betta that's in the 10g now loves the room!
> 
> Can we have a close up picture of the fish?


----------



## rolltide (Jan 8, 2012)

Very nice tank I wish mine looked like that!


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

Just need some live plants now. Looking good


----------



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

Which would you recommend? I got one from Petsmart (can't recall what it was) and it got black spots on it after a week so I threw it away. That's my only experience with live plants. 



Ladayen said:


> Just need some live plants now. Looking good


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

for the reflection issue, you want to reduce the difference in lighting between in and out of the tank. so turn on room lights when you are home or turn off the tank light when the room is dark. there are also "background plants" which are just several rows of fake plant hanging from the same clip that goes over the edge of the tank. 

It looks like a happy home for him.


----------



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah I figured when the lights off in the room the reflection would be greater so I'm gonna keep the aquarium light off when it's dark in the room. I also put up some white paper on each side temporarily just in case. I'm gonna take them off when I have more time to just watch him and see how he reacts. 



emc7 said:


> for the reflection issue, you want to reduce the difference in lighting between in and out of the tank. so turn on room lights when you are home or turn off the tank light when the room is dark. there are also "background plants" which are just several rows of fake plant hanging from the same clip that goes over the edge of the tank.
> 
> It looks like a happy home for him.


----------



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

Uploaded some better pictures with my digi cam. Hope you all enjoy! And yes, his fins are a little tattered. He had really bad fin rot when I first got him and they didn't grow back all so great.


----------

